# Correct Bandsaw Blade size after installing riser block



## pofo14 (Nov 10, 2017)

I have an old Grizzly 1019z 14 1/2 bandsaw, which used 98” blades. 

I recent installed a 6” riser block - and purchased 111” blades - which I though was correct based off my math. 

They are too big - so before ordering more I am trying to figure out the correct size. Should be be 110” or should I go even shorter then that?

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

6" rise = 12" extra length.
98 + 12 +110

111 is 1" too long.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you.

What sort of projects are you doing? Resawing is involved, I assume... We like photos! :grin:

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine takes a 105" blade, a 108 is too long.

https://www.amazon.com/Jet-708717-JRB-14-6-Inch-Riser/dp/B0000223N9
This kit is the same as the Grizly,Delta,Ridgid,Jet 14" riser.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Might be time to take out the ole tape measure and literally put it around the wheels...

I did a quick search and found an article that indicates 105 3/4"...although it refers to it a bit left-handed (no offense to lefties)

WoodCentral's BP Archives: Grizzly 1019 Bandsaw


----------



## pofo14 (Nov 10, 2017)

sunnybob said:


> 6" rise = 12" extra length.
> 98 + 12 +110
> 
> 111 is 1" too long.




Thanks. I think this is the right size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Mine takes a 105" blade, a 108 is too long.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jet-708717-JRB-14-6-Inch-Riser/dp/B0000223N9
> This kit is the same as the Grizly,Delta,Ridgid,Jet 14" riser.
> Herb


My Grizzly 14" saw takes blades that are 105" long as well. I buy Timber Wolf blades and if you need help with blades they are more than happy to answer any question you might have.


https://timberwolfblades.com/


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could get them shortened. You'll have to check around your area to see who can do it. Lee Valley sells a splicing kit. Some of the outfits that sell blades might have that too.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could get them shortened. You'll have to check around your area to see who can do it. Lee Valley sells a splicing kit. Some of the outfits that sell blades might have that too.


We have a saw sharpening shop that will do it for $12.00. 
@pofo 14
110" is way too long, look at that link I posted the correct length is listed, if you scroll down to the specifications for that riser block kit.


Get the most from your band saw by increasing its cutting height capacity from 6" all the way up to 12"! Upgrade for 14" band saws. Increases blade requirements from 93-1/2" to 105". Comes complete with everything needed to convert your saw quickly and easily. Kit includes: Riser block, blade guard assembly, guide post, mounting hardware and instructions. Must be used with 105" band saw blade. 



Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a Porter Cable 14" and I believe it's the same saw sold under many names... It's a 93-1/2" blade like Herb's. Are you sure your saw took a 98"?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I have a Porter Cable 14" and I believe it's the same saw sold under many names... It's a 93-1/2" blade like Herb's. Are you sure your saw took a 98"?


The castings for these old style 14" band saws are all made in the same factory. The havn't changed from the 1940 Delta's.

Herb


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Herb Stoops said:


> The castings for these old style 14" band saws are all made in the same factory. The havn't changed from the 1940 Delta's.
> 
> Herb


Something on them has changed. Looking at Grizzly's website, the older 14" Band Saw, G1019Z, does indeed spec out to a 98" blade. Grizzly's current line of 14" Band Saws (G0555 line) uses a 93.5" blade. In either case, if adding a 6" riser to the band saw, you will need a blade that is 12" longer.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MikeMa said:


> Something on them has changed. Looking at Grizzly's website, the older 14" Band Saw, G1019Z, does indeed spec out to a 98" blade. Grizzly's current line of 14" Band Saws (G0555 line) uses a 93.5" blade. In either case, if adding a 6" riser to the band saw, you will need a blade that is 12" longer.


My Mistake, you are right, @sunnybob was right you will need a 110" blade. The G1019 was 93 1/2" and the G1019Z model is 98" blade. You can get a blade off Amazon, Supercut blades are good blades, I use them all the time. They will even make them to length too.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...es&rh=n:228013,k:110"+supercut+bandsaw+blades

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> My Mistake, you are right, @sunnybob was right you will need a 110" blade. The G1019 was 93 1/2" and the G1019Z model is 98" blade. You can get a blade off Amazon, Supercut blades are good blades, I use them all the time. They will even make them to length too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...es&rh=n:228013,k:110"+supercut+bandsaw+blades
> 
> Herb


I have not heard of Supercut blades. We live so far back inthe hills that the sun don't come up till about 1 PM. :wink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have not heard of Supercut blades. We live so far back inthe hills that the sun don't come up till about 1 PM. :wink:


I use the 105" carbide impregnated blades, they seem to last longer.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...13,k:105"+carbide+impregnated+supercut+blades

Herb


----------



## tcarpenter (Apr 11, 2011)

What does "carbide impregnated" mean?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

tcarpenter said:


> What does "carbide impregnated" mean?




SuperCut Products

Herb


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

Just twice the height of the riser block you added. But my Delta 14" used 93" bladed before I added my 6" block. Now it takes 105" blades are you really sure your saw uses 98" blades? I think it would then have more than a 14" throat.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

OK so if it is easy to take the table off take it off after unplugging the saw. Take a good heavy piece of string and run it around the two wheels. You need to adjust the tension to about half way through its travel. Mark the place where the two pieces of string meet so that the string is tight but not stretched. Mark the place where they meet and then remove the string and layout on the floor. Measure the distance between the two marks. Bingo you have your blade length.

Many blades are already made in standard sizes like 93.5 and 105. If you do not find your exact measurement made in the standard sizes then you can order the type of blade you want from many sources and they custom make it to the length you need. 

I get my blades from spectrumsupply.com and they take about a week to make and send me my bandsaw blades. There are many suppliers that make what you need to order. I get the Lenox CT carbide blades for resawing and they really do last.

If your measurement matches the ready made sizes then get them from amazon, woodcraft, peachtree or highland woodworking. if your measurement is not one of the popular sizes then order them, they do not cost any more custom made from the right supplier.


----------



## lowriderray (Feb 5, 2012)

i have a 1019z and put a 6 in block on it it recommend a 106in but i have been using a 105in


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If you have an old blade, just measure it for the replacement.
Herb


----------



## Eric's Splinter (Feb 12, 2007)

*14" Grizzly*

105" is the correct size. I have a 14" saw with the riser and the 105" came with the kit. I've a selection of 105's and they work fine. Mine is a Grizzly, also.


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

You read it wrong. 14" bandsaws use 93" blades. Then add 12" for the riser block


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Please don't assume that all 14" bandsaws have the same blade. The newer ones do use a 93" blade, some of the older ones use a longer one. If you check the specs for the OPs bandsaw, it does indicate a 98" blade, so a 110" blade with a 6" riser block would be needed.

Spec for OP's Bandsaw: https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-14-Bandsaw/G1019Z

To add to that, I had a friend who had a 14" Jet bandsaw, looking at it, it appeared to be the same castings as my Grizzly G0555P. As he didn't use that saw often, he gave me a couple blades to use on my bandsaw. When I got them home, they wouldn't fit. Turns out his saw needed a 92" blade. Most of the 14" band saws on the market now use a 93", but that hasn't always been true.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

MikeMa said:


> Please don't assume that all 14" bandsaws have the same blade.


That's true. I have an 18" saw and my blades are 129 I think and I'm thinking of trying a little shorter as the slide that holds the upper axle and wheel is a sticking above the adjustment yoke a little more than I care for. Standard for 18 is around 132 to 133 I think. I see in this attached chart that Grizzly sell one 18" that takes a 146" blade. It must have a tall throat. This chart may be helpful: https://www.pswood.com/blade-lenghts/


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a Grizzly G0555X that I just installed the Grizzly H3051 riser block kit. I then tried to install the 105" blade Grizzly included with the kit and it isn't long enough. I then tried the three 105" Timber Wolf blades I ordered for my longer bandsaw throat and they are too short, too. This is without the shimming that Grizzly's Youtube riser block installation video warns you might be needed to get the tensioning right. Before the riser kit, my saw had no trouble with blade sizes: 92-1/2" - 93-1/2," as advertised in Grizzly's own literature? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never installed a riser but the numbers sound correct for a 6" riser. 93" + (2 x 6") = 105. Does the riser and above look straight/square to the saw?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The exact length would vary with the diameter of the drive and idler wheels. Does the older Z have larger wheels than the newer model? That would explain the difference.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Woodworkingchick said:


> I have a Grizzly G0555X that I just installed the Grizzly H3051 riser block kit. I then tried to install the 105" blade Grizzly included with the kit and it isn't long enough. I then tried the three 105" Timber Wolf blades I ordered for my longer bandsaw throat and they are too short, too. This is without the shimming that Grizzly's Youtube riser block installation video warns you might be needed to get the tensioning right. Before the riser kit, my saw had no trouble with blade sizes: 92-1/2" - 93-1/2," as advertised in Grizzly's own literature? What am I doing wrong?


Welcome to the forum! I have to ask the basic question - have you lowered the adjustment all the way down?

David


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

pofo14 said:


> I have an old Grizzly 1019z 14 1/2 bandsaw, which used 98” blades.
> 
> I recent installed a 6” riser block - and purchased 111” blades - which I though was correct based off my math.
> 
> ...


I can't help you with blade length but assume adding 6 in would add 12 to length you were using. I would like to know where you found a riser block for that saw I have been looking and haven't came up with anything.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Woodworkingchick said:


> I have a Grizzly G0555X that I just installed the Grizzly H3051 riser block kit. I then tried to install the 105" blade Grizzly included with the kit and it isn't long enough. I then tried the three 105" Timber Wolf blades I ordered for my longer bandsaw throat and they are too short, too. This is without the shimming that Grizzly's Youtube riser block installation video warns you might be needed to get the tensioning right. Before the riser kit, my saw had no trouble with blade sizes: 92-1/2" - 93-1/2," as advertised in Grizzly's own literature? What am I doing wrong?


I have the same and a 105" blade works. Grizzly has excellent customer service. Call them and they will walk you through a fix once they find the issue.


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! I have to ask the basic question - have you lowered the adjustment all the way down?
> 
> David


I think so, but I'm wondering if I am missing something so basic that it isn't even mentioned in the instructions. I even had my much more mechanically inclined husband try to install the blade. When I measured the distance with a string it looks like it needs a 105 3/4" blade. I'll give Grizzly a call though. Thanks.


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

Marco said:


> I have the same and a 105" blade works. Grizzly has excellent customer service. Call them and they will walk you through a fix once they find the issue.


I just watched the Grizzly video describing exactly what I need to do, but despite following instructions, the spring will not release tension. I must be missing something


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Woodworkingchick said:


> I just watched the Grizzly video describing exactly what I need to do, but despite following instructions, the spring will not release tension. I must be missing something


I just watched the video and I believe I had gotten the tension all out of whack on my bandsaw and couldn't get the blade tight is why I contacted Grizzly's customer service. They walked me through the steps which were basically what was in the video. If you can't get the spring to release tension give them a call. You are just missing a step in there somewhere and they'll find it for you. They are nice folks and smart. You do have the quick release tension lever up when you start turning the knob to loosen?


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

Woodworkingchick said:


> I just watched the Grizzly video describing exactly what I need to do, but despite following instructions, the spring will not release tension. I must be missing something





Marco said:


> I just watched the video and I believe I had gotten the tension all out of whack on my bandsaw and couldn't get the blade tight is why I contacted Grizzly's customer service. They walked me through the steps which were basically what was in the video. If you can't get the spring to release tension give them a call. You are just missing a step in there somewhere and they'll find it for you. They are nice folks and smart. You do have the quick release tension lever up when you start turning the knob to loosen?


We had to turn the knob so hard before the tension would release that we were sure we were doing it wrong and were likely to break something. Finally, my husband got it loosened. We still don't know why the spring was so tight, but I'd guess it was from my ignorantly tightening it over the years and it just locked up. Up and running now, though. I had a project I wanted to work on this holiday weekend, so, whew! Thanks.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

One possibility: You can see the lower, square nut appear out of the bottom of the casing at ~ 2:00. If that spins, you may have to hold it from turning. When tightening up the blade again, that might need to be turned so it goes back into the bottom of the aluminum casing. The hole in the casing is square to keep it from spinning but if it comes out of the cavity then it can spin.


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

TenGees said:


> One possibility: You can see the lower, square nut appear out of the bottom of the casing at ~ 2:00. If that spins, you may have to hold it from turning. When tightening up the blade again, that might need to be turned so it goes back into the bottom of the aluminum casing. The hole in the casing is square to keep it from spinning but if it comes out of the cavity then it can spin.


Thanks for getting back. I think, with my complete lack of left brain activity, I just kept tightening the tension without realizing what the heck I was doing over many years of owning the machine, and the screw just locked up. Unless you're as un-mechanical as I am, you cannot grasp how inept a person who chooses to purchase and operate woodworking equipment can be. I just work around the limitations of my poorly calibrated machinery. I should probably just paint and macrame, but I love working with wood and have renovated several houses, installed hundreds of square feet of hardwood floor, made a lot of cabinets, end tables, coffee tables, jewelry boxes--I just cannot adjust my tools without assistance--but I LOVE it, and have a generous and tolerant spouse. It's why Youtube and forums like these are soooo great--thanks to all of you.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Woodworkingchick said:


> We had to turn the knob so hard before the tension would release that we were sure we were doing it wrong and were likely to break something. Finally, my husband got it loosened. We still don't know why the spring was so tight, but I'd guess it was from my ignorantly tightening it over the years and it just locked up. Up and running now, though. I had a project I wanted to work on this holiday weekend, so, whew! Thanks.


Glad you and husband got it fixed. Don't feel bad it seems like I did something similar.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

pofo14 said:


> I have an old Grizzly 1019z 14 1/2 bandsaw, which used 98” blades.
> 
> I recent installed a 6” riser block - and purchased 111” blades - which I though was correct based off my math.
> 
> ...


I am wondering what you found for a riser block to fit your saw I have the same model and would like to put a block in it.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Roland Johnson said:


> I am wondering what you found for a riser block to fit your saw I have the same model and would like to put a block in it.


Try this link..i/2 way down they give the info


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Marco said:


> Try this link..i/2 way down they give the info


The link didn't attach


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Roland Johnson said:


> The link didn't attach


Yeah it would help if I put the link in. Riser Block kit for Grizzly G1019?
The guy had contacted Grizzly and his G1019 had a hexagonal shaft so Grizzly gave him part numbers for all that is included. Surprisingly parted out price was cheaper than if they sold the riser complete. Hope your bandsaws are brothers and you get what you want.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Marco said:


> Yeah it would help if I put the link in.
> 
> 
> Marco said:
> ...


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

Roland Johnson said:


> I am wondering what you found for a riser block to fit your saw I have the same model and would like to put a block in it.


As Marco said, it's made by Grizzly. It's the *Grizzly H3051 - Riser Block Kit for G0555. *You can get it from Grizzly, free shipping, or pay more from Amazon (which has great customer service, IMO. I have read conflicting reviews about Grizzly customer service. You will only read great reviews on the Grizzly website, and I couldn't even figure out how to post a review there. I read plenty of complaints about Grizzly filtering out negative reviews. My problem with this kit, aside from my mechanical ineptness, was that the nut/bolt on the original riser block required TWO 15/16 wrenches, neither of which I had on hand since I never have a need for such large ones. I bought 2 full sets of plus-size SAE wrenches from Harbor Freight to get the bolt out, then found that the NEW bolt and nut were METRIC. Needless to say, I didn't have plus-size metric wrenches lying around, either, and I would have to order a set to get them. My German engineer friend, who has all that metric stuff, was out of town for the Thanksgiving holiday and I really, really wanted to make this cool pen box for the even cooler pen I got for my nephew in time for his birthday--I really wish I had the artist's name so I could give him props--I think I'll add that info when I get the box made and add a picture. Anyhoo, the longer bolt for the riser block was about 26mm, and the nut was about 23mm. I decided to grind them down slightly so that the bolt took a 1" wrench and the nut fit the 7/8". The block is very secure now. I did watch a Youtube video of someone doing the install with an adjustable wrench and pliers, but I was really concerned about rounding the bolt. Anyway, pretty happy with the result. I think Grizzly could have done a better job of explaining the necessary install tools upfront.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you for the model no. appreciate it very much. I too am not impressed with Grizzly's customer service, I called them and asked if this would fit and got an immediate reply as to the fact my saw and all parts were discontinued, this model would not work and if I wanted to increase capacities would be more than happy to sell me a new larger saw. Not much help, ranks right along with HF in that department Once again thank you and I will be ordering one.


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

I would pay the extra and order from Amazon--you're more likely to be able to return it if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Woodworkingchick (Nov 25, 2020)

Roland Johnson said:


> Thank you for the model no. appreciate it very much. I too am not impressed with Grizzly's customer service, I called them and asked if this would fit and got an immediate reply as to the fact my saw and all parts were discontinued, this model would not work and if I wanted to increase capacities would be more than happy to sell me a new larger saw. Not much help, ranks right along with HF in that department Once again thank you and I will be ordering one.


PS, my bandsaw is the G0555x. The riser block description clearly says it fits the G0555 and the G0555x. Some of the posts I read on Amazon complained that it didn't fit G0555 models with different letters--I can't recall what they were. If you have one of of those two, however, I don't see how Grizzly can say the block won't fit.


----------

